# sshfs - polaczenie zwrotne

## kodziek

Potrzebuje zrealizowac nastepujace polaczenie:

z maszyny lokalnej po ssh do zdalnej, ze zdalnej podmontowanie po sshfs katalogu z maszyny lokalnej.

Niestety sshfs odmawia posluszenstwa:

```
 root@koduina ~ <-; sshfs kodziek@192.168.0.17:/ /mnt/remote                           

Password: 

remote host has disconnected
```

Ale zwykle polaczenie zwrotne po ssh jest mozliwe

```
 root@koduina ~ <-; ssh kodziek@192.168.0.17 

Password: 

Last login: Mon Oct  4 11:52:31 CEST 2010 from 192.168.0.5 on ssh

 kodziek@koduina ~ (-; 
```

Ma ktos jakis pomysl dlaczego to moze nie dzialac?

----------

## soban_

 *kodziek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root@koduina ~ <-; sshfs kodziek@192.168.0.17:/ /mnt/remote                           
> 
> ...

 

Chyba powinno byc:

```
sshfs kodziek@192.168.0.17: /mnt/remote
```

 bez "/" po ":".

----------

## kodziek

To nie ma znaczenia. Jesli montuje po sshfs na lokalnej maszynie zdalny katalog z "/" i bez dziala.

Zas po sshowaniu sie na zdalna nie dziala ani z "/" ani bez

----------

## Raku

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *kodziek wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> root@koduina ~ <-; sshfs kodziek@192.168.0.17:/ /mnt/remote                           
> 
> ...

 

A masz ze sobą jakieś wsparcie?

```

SYNOPSIS

   mounting

       sshfs [user@]host:[dir] mountpoint [options]

```

@kodziek: masz odpowiednie uprawnienia do /mnt/remote?

----------

## soban_

Faktycznie, dlatego napisalem chyba - bo nie mam pod reka sshfs.

----------

## dylon

sshfs ma obiekcje przy montowaniu do katalogu gdzie już są jakieś pliki. Należy użyć opcji "-o nonempty ".

----------

## kodziek

@Raku: chmod 777 + wlasciciel kodziek:users

@dylon: katalog /mnt/remote jest pusty

----------

## dylon

 *kodziek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @dylon: katalog /mnt/remote jest pusty

 

Na pewno? Może jest tam jakiś ukryty plik/katalog?

Poza tym, co mówi dmesg i logi?

----------

## mistix

 *kodziek wrote:*   

> @Raku: chmod 777 + wlasciciel kodziek:users
> 
> @dylon: katalog /mnt/remote jest pusty

 

Ja byłbym ostrożny z tym 777 po co tak dużo uprawnień rozdawać na lewo i prawo ? Nie lepiej 740 albo 700 ?

----------

## kodziek

Jest pusty, bo go specjalnie tworzylem na ta potrzebe. Na dowod:

```
 root@neo ~ <-; ls -al /mnt/remote 

razem 0

drwxrwxrwx  2 kodziek users  48 10-04 10:04 .

drwxr-xr-x 11 root    root  368 10-04 10:04 ..
```

log z messages (nic nie pokazuje przy sshfs)

```
Oct  5 10:26:25 neo sshd[7069]: SSH: Server;Ltype: Version;Remote: 192.168.0.17-39750;Protocol: 2.0;Client: OpenSSH_5.6p1-hpn13v10

Oct  5 10:26:29 neo sshd[7069]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 192.168.0.17 port 39750 ssh2

Oct  5 10:26:29 neo sshd[7069]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
```

w dmesgu tylko tyle odnosnie polaczen

```
[   26.353342] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

i lohoho... zamontowalem z nonempty, a teraz dziala i bez tego... takze dzieki za pomoc, a rozwiazania sam nie znam. Po prostu sie naprawilo. Dzieki

----------

